# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Can you ID this toad?

## jazzy

The small toad, in the front on the right, I know it's not the best photo. I was told it was a cane but it doesn't behave like the canes and looks quite a bit different. This toad makes itself look dead/smashed as a defense mechanism, while the canes tend to puff up or stand up tall. (This could just be due to size I guess, but I want to check) Additionally, I observed a strange behavior today- this toad was tappin his toe! During feeding, it seemed like it was maybe some method the toad was using to draw his prey towards him. 

Adopted these three toads together, was told they were all canes, but I'm not so sure about the one. Thanks!

----------


## John Clare

Hi Jazzy,

It's certainly different to the Cane Toads.  Do you have a photo from the side perhaps?  I don't want to take a guess just yet  :Smile: .

The toe-tapping is common to Bufonids and their near relatives (such as Dendrobatids).  It's exactly as you guessed - a mechanism for enticing prey into range of their tongues.

----------


## John Clare

I can't resist.  Looks like a Fowler's Toad (_Bufo fowleri_).  That's just a guess though - looking for that side on shot please.

----------


## Kurt

With my first glance and before I started reading anything, I thought it looked like a _Chaunus marina_, AKA the cane, marine, or giant toad. We could use a few more shots to positively ID though.

----------


## jazzy

Hi guys, thanks for the responses! Here are some additional photos. 

I appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## jazzy

A handsome bugger.

----------


## John Clare

Definitely not a Fowler's.  I'll have another guess later today.

----------


## Kurt

I don't think its cane/marine toad either.

----------


## John Clare

I'm going to bet on something from the northern end of South America.  It's definitely not a North American species, and I don't think it's Mexican.  It does somewhat resemble a Marine Toad, as do several toads in South America.

----------


## jazzy

I was looking through enature's online field guide and I thought it kind of resembled the (endangered!) Houston Toad. What do you guys think?

What about a spadefoot of some sort?

----------


## John Clare

No, it's not a Houston Toad.  It's definitely a species in the genus _Bufo_, not a spadefoot or anything else.

----------


## David Brouwer

Bufo Regularis?

----------


## Kurt

David, could you please post your location and country in your profile please?

----------


## pixiefrogman

This really looks like the mixed specie of cane toads that live in northern Australia.I was just watching a documentary on the invasion of the mixed specie of cane toads that are invading northern Australia.

----------

